# Fabriqué en France ?



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait nous donner des précisions sur le label "Fabriqué en France" ? Ce terme me semble assez flou. Que désigne-t'il vraiment ?

Pour le "Swiss Made", les spécifications sont assez claires. La Fédération de l'Industrie Horlogère Suisse précise qu'une montre est légalement "Suisse" si :
_
-le mouvement est suisse
-le mouvement est emboîté en Suisse
-le contrôle final effectué par le fabricant a lieu en Suisse_

Un mouvement est Suisse seulement si :
_
-il a été assemblé en Suisse
-il a été contrôlé par le fabricant en Suisse
-il est de fabrication suisse pour 50% au moins de la valeur de toutes les pièces constitutives, sans le coût d'assemblage._

L'industrie horlogère suisse - Swiss Made

Est-ce la même chose pour le "Fabriqué en France" ? Pour l'assemblage et l'inspection finale, je peux le concevoir. Mais pour le mouvement, j'en doute. En dehors des manufactures de luxe comme Pequignet, il n'y a, à ma connaissance, pas de fabriquant de mouvement "en gros" en France. Toutes les montres milieux et bas de gamme Française que je trouve ont des mouvements Suisse (ETA), Chinois (Seagull modifié) ou Japonais (Miyota).

Qu'est-ce donc une montre "Fabriqué en France" ? Ce label veut-il dire quelque chose ?


----------



## Olivier Müller (Jan 31, 2010)

Bonsoir Zarith, 

La législation suisse est de tendance protectionniste, elle définit donc son Swiss Made par des critères positifs, c'est-à-dire qu'il y a des éléments précis à rassembler pour avoir, en l'occurrence en horlogerie, le droit de se prévaloir du Swiss Made – ceux que vous citez. 

En France, c'est le contraire, le négatif : il n’existe pas d’obligation relative au marquage d’origine des marchandises au moment de leur importation et pas davantage lors de leur mise sur le marché national (à l’exception de quelques produits agricoles ou alimentaires).

En revanche, les douanes vérifient que les marchandises ne comportent pas de marquage laissant supposer une fabrication française alors que ce ne serait pas le cas. 

Pour résumer, on fait rentrer ce que l’on veut en France, dans la limite où ne laisse pas croire que c’est du Made in France fabriqué en Chine !

C’est sur cette marge grise que certaines marques jouent. 

Un produit chinois flanqué du Made in France, ça ne passe pas. 
Flanqué d’un drapeau, a priori, non plus. 
Mais d’une Marianne ? Voire d’un « RF » ? De la Tour Eiffel, peut-être ? 

On voit apparaître une vraie marge d'appréciation au cas par cas, assez problématique. 

Certains goussets entre 1895 et 1929 en jouent, c’est l’époque trouble de la Troisième République. Les pièces sont intéressantes, mais on ne sait pas bien d’où elles viennent. 

Il y a eu des tentatives de réformes pour se rapprocher d’un modèle suisse, avec non pas des quotas de production locale à atteindre, mais des niveaux de provenance certifiée : somme, expérimenter un « Made in France » à 1, 2 ou 3 étoiles permettant au consommateur de mieux appréhender le degré d'origine nationale du produit qu'il achète. Il s’agissait du rapport Jégo de mai 2010. 

Il est entré en application un an plus tard, par le biais d'un label certifié (par le bureau Veritas, en l'occurrence), qui s'octroie sur le respect cumulatif de deux critères : 50% de la valeur du bien doit avoir été produite en France, et le bien doit avoir, je cite "pris ses caractéristiques essentielles (...) en France". Comprenne qui pourra, le second critère est encore flou (pour moi en tout cas), mais si le législateur français avait la précision de l'horloger suisse, ça se saurait 

Pardonnez moi pour la réponse longue, le sujet est un peu technique. J'espère avoir répondu à votre question. 

Bien amicalement, 

OM


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et en complément :

Fabriqué en France - Wikipédia

;-)


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Lip a cessé de fabrioquer en France depuis la fin des années 60. A part Pequignet qui voulait être une manuf haut de gamme, je sais pas vraiment ce qu'il en est advenu.


----------



## Torom (Jul 25, 2012)

Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas, mais il y a encore quelques années il suffisait qu'une seule opération soit réalisée en France pour avoir droit au "made in france".

J'ai notament en tête un fabriquant de bracelets qui fait fabriquer en Inde, les seules opérations réalisées en France étant le marquage et la pose de l'ardillon.


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

Le Fabriqué en France est une passoire, mais le Swiss Made aussi. Par exemple G. Pons, spécialiste s'il en est, disait il y a peu que 80% des boitiers des montres suisses sont faites en... Chine. De la même façon, il suffit de faire quelques opérations sur un mouvement chinois (qui se rappelle de la saisie par les douanes suisses de 50.000 mouvements venants d'Asie il y a quelques années?) et de rajouter quelques pièces (un rotor par exemple, dont la valeur serait supérieur à la valeur du mouvement) pour faire un mouvement helvétique. 
Tout ça est très flou...


----------



## googleg (Jun 19, 2014)

Sur ma Pequignet Equus carrée il est écrit "Swiss Made"...


----------



## Say Hello (Aug 3, 2012)

En France, il y a des passionnés qui tentent de faire vivre leur passion. Je pense à l'Association Horlogère d'Alsace (Association Horlogère d'Alsace - A.H.A.). Bien plus authentique que les marques du groupe Ambre ou de Certus...


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

De belles montres de passionnés en effet, mais il n'y a pas grand chose de fabriqué en France dedans...


----------

